# Hi all for Bunbury WA



## f182 (Jul 18, 2010)

Great site for info.
My wife and sail a Farr 36 we converted to a cruiser. 
We have cut the mooring lines and are a drift at present in Bunbury Western Australia.
The intention is to run back up the coast to Shark Bay and wait out the winter then run around to Esperance in October . Then wait for a good low and run across the Bight.
The aim is to be in the Whitsundays by May 2011 for the season.
No plans after that throw the dice in the air again.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to to Sailnet. Hope you find the place interesting enought ot hang around.

We're over on the east coast (Sydney) but you touch on two areas that intrigue me. Very much like to read your take on Shark Bay and environs...pics pics pics......but also what are your thoughts on the Bight crossing.

I've not really studied the Bight and its conditions but looking at it briefly what do you think. Seven days Esperance - Port Lincoln ? Maybe a but less with the right conditions ? What's the normal break between systems coming through ?

Our next major step is the hop down to Tasmania. the thought of hanging in Eden waiting for weather gods to smile as we cross the strait is bad enough for my nerves. The Bight is an all together more serious hunk of wet cold stuff.

Enjoy your cruising , nice to see another Oz boat join the fray.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

IIRC, Ilenart has been where you've been before (he's here somewhere..)

If you're calling into Melbourne at all (you'll lose a day if you do) - look me up, otherwise Melburnian is currently in Geelong and would look after you I'm sure.

The Bight can be nasty if you pick it wrong (as can the stretch from Wilson's Prom to the corner) - there really isn't any shelter from the west until Port Lincoln... but it sounds like you have planned an amazing trip and we wish you fair winds all the way.

Welcome to Sailnet, F182


----------



## f182 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks chaps, a bit more of a fill in my wife and I ran away from Tassie in 2004 and travel around in Aus in a 4x4 and trailer. Seen a fair bit by road in 3 years, settled in Kalgoorlie for 3 years. 
We sailed in Tassie and the lust for the sea came when we were kayaking in the Whitsundays last August. Next thing you know the house is on the market the caravan and motor bikes are sold and we are looking for a yacht. 
This we throught would have to wait till the east coast but a Hitech Farr36 came on to the market in December. 
We got hold Gallivant for a good price and have been refitting in Mandurah for the last five months.
Shark Bay is very open and a lot of shoals so will make for some interesting sailing as we draw nearly 2m fully loaded. Will post when we get up there presently getting used to being on the yacht full time not tied to a marina.
The Bight will be fun uke the hope is that we can get a on the back of low pressure in October and make Port Lincoln in 5 to 7 days or 10 days with some good weather to start with:laugher .


----------

